# really look forward to wednesdays HUMP DAY



## xsgandyx (Apr 6, 2015)

life can get so busy, and sometimes there does not seem to be any time to reconnect sexually..
so i started a little using the hump day...as just that...the day we get to hump... any other day is fine as well... as extras..but if we get distracted with the day to day busy busy we reconnect every wednesday... so far since we started this, one week we did miss the wednesday but he gave me a raincheck and i cashed it in on the thursday
all it takes is a small text wed morning from either of us to the other reminding us that its hump day...and that seems to almost start the foreplay...
its a little thing that i came up with to reconnect..


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow. Interesting. Does it work then?

Are your sex drives both evenly matched?

How long have you two been married?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi xsgandyx, 

Much easier in my house... Since tomorrow is Wednesday, I plan to just wake up and ask my wife first thing if she needs an aspirin and hope she says no! 

Badsanta


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't ask her if she needs one. Just put one on her nightstand with a glass of water beside it.


----------



## xsgandyx (Apr 6, 2015)

brownmale said:


> Wow. Interesting. Does it work then?
> 
> Are your sex drives both evenly matched?
> 
> How long have you two been married?


sorry ive not replied in a while... yeah it worked for a while... 
no my sex drive is very high.. his used to be..
weve been together for almost 20 years married for 11

this was great for couple months, at least i would get it once a week.. understandably he is very busy with work and sport, admittidly its only been a couple wed that he has renegged, and mostly he would give me a rain cheque ahahaha
we dont just do it on wed... but at least with the busy lifestyle it kinda makes us reconnect when and if we dont have time any other time of the week..


----------

